# ULEB great job - part II



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

These are the quality levels of the 24 teams that will partecipate to the EL 2003-04. 

_Level 1: Barcelona, Benetton, Cska 
Level 2: Virtus Roma, Maccabi, Efes Pilsen 
Level 3: Olympiacos, Union Olimpija, Skipper Bologna 
Level 4: Panathinaikos, Ulker, Tau Ceramica 
Level 5: Cibona Vip, Adecco Asvel, Unicaja 
Level 6: Virtus Bologna, Pamesa, Pau-Orthez 
Level 7: Zalgiris, Slask Wroclaw, Partizan 
Level 8: Alba Berlin, AEK, Krka Novo Mesto_

Just some questions: 
1) Panathinaikos won the Greek League. Olympiakos was 4th. Panathinikos won the EL 2002. The "Greens" are the best European team of last decade. Why are they only in the 4th level? What to say? Some teams coming from low level leagues like the Turkish or the Slovenian ones, teams that didn't win anything in Europe, are "better" than Panathinaikos? This is absolutely ridicoulous. Comparing Panathinaikos and Maccabi, of course in lat 5 (or 3) years, you can see what is wrong. 

2) Virtus Roma in the 2nd level. Doesn't ULEB know that Virtus Rome is a deb? Do anyone know in Barcelone that Rome didn't even play the Italian league final? At least, Skipper Bologna should be in the 2nd level, instead of Rome. 

3) Olimpija Lubiana in the 3rd level? This is one of the most interesting team in Europe, just a step back the basketball power-houses. But we have power-houses at the 4th or 5th floor here. 

4) Ulker and Panathinaikos, of course, should be considered at the same level. Infact, Ulker got the Turkish President Cup and the Cup of Turkey, while Panathinaikos simply won the Greek League and the Greek National Cup. Haha. 

5) Maybe I'm wrong, but Pau Orthez won the French league. Pau is in the 6th level, Asvel in the 5th. 

6) What is doing Virtus Bologna in the 6th level? Do anyone know in Barcelona they didn't even play the Italian playoff? I don't think so...

7) Slask Wroclaw. They didn't win the Polish League. They didn't even play the Polish finals. But, they are better than AEK! Infact AEK simply played the Greek League finals against Panathinaikos. Yes, they had an awful but unlucky Euroleague. The Greek finalist actually doesn't worth the Polish semifinalist. Great. 

Great job, ULEB. It would be interesting to understand _"how_" they composed this board. I can't really find any logic. 
If someone can help me... 
thanks.


----------



## kingl (Jun 21, 2003)

REally great post SEOK!!
I hate euroleague...it really sucks...The groups are ridiculus...Is Roma, Macabi and Efes better than PAO? AEK at the last group...and Slask at the 7th..?Virtus at the 6th..??.while Cibona at the 5th...The rankings are so silly...Peristeri should be at Euroleague also...But it is not Spanish team...what i am talking about...So better rename it "Spanish Euroleague"

Teams (if they are not Spanish of caurse) never get their money...and i hate that teams the finished f.e 4rth participate...while others that finished f.e. 2nd do not participate...

FIBA must become more drastic,,,so there will be no need for teams to participate at that "circus league"


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

I guess it's most of all *ignorance*: really. *Everyone* knows that Panathinaikos is the best European team of the recent past. They won the Euroleague 2002. They played the Suproleague final 2001 (ok, could anyone have doubts about that?. They won the Euroleague 2000. They have failed the 2003 Top-16 because of the problems of Alvertis and the doping suspension of Buford (or does anyone think that Siena was really better, a team that finished the EL with a record of 11-11?). They have won the Greek league this year, and the Greek Cup. (and the Greek league, with all the respect to the other "basketball" is not exactly the Israeli or the Slovenian or the Turkish one). They have won 5 of the last 6 championships. 
It is completely ridicoulous! 

And, another question. Real Madrid was 10th in Spain. Spain had the right to have 4 teams in the Euroleague, and 4 teams in the ULEB Cup. So, why Real Madrid is in the ULEB Cup, as 5th Spanish team? 

Mr. Bertomeu, can you answer, please?


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Ah, I wanted to add something about the Spanish clubs...
Barcelona won the EL *2003* (after decades of tries). 

Before that... 

*2000*
Tau played the final in 2001 (2-3 vs Virtus Bologna) 
*90's*
Barcelona played the final in 1997 (lost vs Olympiakos) 
Barcelona played the final in 1996 (lost vs Panathinaikos) 
Real Madrid won the EL *1995* 
Joventut won the EL *1994* 
Joventut played the final 1992 (lost vs Partizan) 
Barcelona played the final in 1991 (lost vs Jugoplastika) 
*80's*
Real Madrid played the final in 1985 (lost vs Cibona) 
Barcelona played the final in 1984 (lost vs Banco di Roma) 
Real Madrid won the Champions' Cup *1980* 

Then the 70's, with the great battle (practically a full decade) between Varese and Real Madrid... 

Practically, Spanish teams played 11 finals from 1980 to 2003. Winning four times the EL-Champions' Cup. 
A Greek team won the first EL-Champions' Cup in 1996. Greek teams won 4 times the EL-CC. It means that the 50% of the strongest European trophies, has gone to Greece in the last eight years. Panathinaikos has won more European Championships then all the Spanish basketball not called Real Madrid. 

I guess it means something. Or not?


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Panathinaikos vs Barcelona in 1996

Barcelona got robbed.


----------

